# Ladder Safety



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Oi. Sorry to hear about that. Don't rush the healing process or you'll be off your feet for a lot longer than if just you're patient with it.

We all do crap like that, that's what sucks, it was just your day to pick the short straw.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I crashed off my 6' later a few months ago. I was working, thankfully, at my own house putting up an outside light. I had the ladder facing to the side of the building and working to the right. I had been on the 4th step the whole time with no problems.

I was all done except for putting on some silicone and needed to go up one more step to the 5th rung. I must have pushed side ways because the ladder fell away from the building. I landed on my side right on top of the ladder.

All I could do was "wheez" and thought I had broke my ribs. Turns out I had just knocked the breath out of myself. But I couldn't work for a few days because I was too sore to do anything.

That definitely got my attention and I'm way more careful on a ladder now!

Hope you don't have anything broke!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Well today my view changed on ladder safety. I was putting soffit up on my front porch roof and I was about to put the last piece in. I had my 4' ladder set up and was on the 3rd step working. I had to get back down to get a few screws and when I climbed back up before I could get both feet on the 3rd step the ladder somehow twisted and I fell to the ground. I have a small sandstone wall around my front flower bed and my right foot landed halfway on the wall and halfway on the ground and when I looked at it my foot was bent to the side and it was instant pain. I had my wife come home from work and take me to the ER. After 8 xrays the ER doctor said its one of the worst sprains she has ever seen, but not sure if there is any hairline fractures until a radiologist reads the xrays. I need to be off of it for 3 days and as of now I cant put any weight on it and have a set of crutches. After 10years in the trade doing dumb things on the top steps of ladders or climbing up the back of extension ladders today my 3' fall is putting and end to all of it. I have heard of guys being killed in 6' falls but never believed it. This is just a rant and I now respect ladders and will use the right size ladder and triple check the footing before I crawl up one.


Ladder safety is extremely important and leveling the feet is, as well. You were lucky. It brings to mind the day I fell off of a forty foot extension ladder. I was very lucky that I was only on the first rung.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I crashed last year in a really nice financial services office. I went one way, the ladder went the other way and I took ceiling tiles and T-bar with me. My back jack knifed the wrong way on the edge of a desk. I was able to repair the ceiling and luckily there was no damage to any of the furniture. It took me about ten days to heal. Actually, the embarrassment probably hurt worse than anything. 

Up until that time I thought I was a bloody acrobat on a ladder...


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

My grandfather came to America at 13..lied about his age said he was 15 went to work in the steelmill....walked out 52 years later....at 65...when he was 72 he fell off a ladder just a few steps from the ground and died of his injuries...survive 52 years with 10 fingers and toes...only to die in your own driveway.....rest up bud...thankfully ya didn't bounce off your coconut:thumbsup:


----------



## hvactec82 (May 9, 2013)

Electro sorry to hear about your accident. Take it easy while healing. Don't rush back to work. Take care!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Watch out for them ladders, they'll git ya when ya ain't lookin.





 

And if I ever catch anyone walking my ladder, it ain't the ladder that's gonna git him!


----------

